# Interesting Ag Statistics



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some recent Ag trends...statisitically.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5305:usda-cropland-erosion-stable-specialty-crop-acres-boom&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=139


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

Interesting statistics. I would be interested to know how much "farm-able" land has been lost to urbanization and suburban developments within the timeline stated in those statistics.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ETXhayman said:


> Interesting statistics. I would be interested to know how much "farm-able" land has been lost to urbanization and suburban developments within the timeline stated in those statistics.


Nahhh...you really don't want to know....would probably only depress you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ETXhayman said:


> Interesting statistics. I would be interested to know how much "farm-able" land has been lost to urbanization and suburban developments within the timeline stated in those statistics.


I don't think as much as you would think because from 2007-2010 was the worst period for building new construction in quite awhile. Now from 2000-2007 I bet a crazy amount of farmland grew houses. I know around here it sure did.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

It surprised me to see such an increase in pasture land. What little we had around here last decade is almost gone now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It also surprised me too barnrope....that...is what I found most interesting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It would be interesting to see where that gain is. Is it somewhere where they need 10's of acres to support each animal? Federal land opened up to leasing? It sure is not around here.


----------

